# Retained Sperm Clutches



## kittycat17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi all!!! I've got a 75% coastal x 25% Jungle girl here, the previous 2 seasons she was paired to a coastal boy (same male each year). This year was here year off  so no babies where expected. 

3 weeks ago she layed 7 slugs. Which I thought was very odd, considering she hasn't shed since July.





2 weeks ago she went to the vet and he wasn't sure if he could feel and more eggs (good or bad) in her so she was booked in for an ultrasound. 
Last Wednesday she had an ultrasound and it showed she's developing some healthy eggs (wooohooo) 

So far still no prelay shed and I have no idea when ovulation was because I wasn't watching for it lol.




She's been given a nest box and now I wait.

Anyone else out there have experience with retained sperm clutches?? I would love to hear from you!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

